# Ryobi AP1301



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I hope they fix this for you. I had a buddy with this same one and had the same problems. I use the Dewalt and it runs and cuts very well. I have ran over 100 end grain cutting board thru her with no trouble. Good luck I hope it works out.


----------



## jayman7 (Oct 20, 2008)

This was my first planer when I started woodworking over 2 years ago and it still runs really well for me. I did have to switch the blades around, and snipe is always an issue but I'm very happy for paying less than $200 for it.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I would be very interested in knowing more about that dust port. Every one of these I have seen, and Ryobi's own documentation shows they use a 2-1/4" port…


----------



## skeeter (Apr 2, 2009)

I have the AP1300 and have had the problem with tapering across the grain. I couldn't think of how to adjust it, but then it came to me. There is a place on the worm screws that drive the head up and down that has 2 milled flats on it that you can put a 11 mm on. It take some fiddling and alot of trial and error but hold one screw stationary while lowering or raising the head. Plane a board and measure the middle of the board alond the length. Did it get better or worse? It's sensitive and fiddly but keep working at it. I got myh ryobi to behave. Also make sure there are no chip lodged in between the knives and the head. That will throw it off alot too.


----------



## HobieMan (Jan 27, 2011)

I was wrong on the size of the dust port. It is 2 1/2" but connects directly to my shop vac's large hose. I dropped off the unit this morning at a repair shop we have locally. The repair guy thinks he knows what the problem is with the lack of parallel cutting and the unusual snipe. He suggested I should be waxing both the in and outfeed and also the platen (blond moment on my part) Thanks for all the feedback. I will let all know what I find out when I get the unit back.


----------

